# My 2014 Flamingo Trip



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work! Way to stick it out in less than stellar conditions. I've really got to get down there some time in the not so distant future. Think it would be Gheenoe friendly water down there if its not too windy?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Props for not bailing out sooner….still some good memories!


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

you did a damn good job playing the cards you were dealt, great report


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

Provided the wind is laid down, a gheenoe can be a perfect craft, particularly on low tides. Less water = less chop, plus the gheenoe runs skinny to begin with. But I will say, pay careful attention to the wind forecasts. If it picks up past 15-20 on the higher end of the tides, anywhere in Fla. Bay with more than 4 ft of water will be treacherous for a gheenoe. 

I'm in an IPB 14 (which is no high-end skiff to be sure) but it's a little more boat than a gheenoe. On the fourth day we were running back to flamingo head on into 30+.winds. There were a few instances where I was admittedly wooried.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

> Nice work! Way to stick it out in less than stellar conditions. I've really got to get down there some time in the not so distant future. Think it would be Gheenoe friendly water down there if its not too windy?



what kinda gheenoe? I take mine out in the snotty stuff(lt25), but I try and stick to sheltered waters...


and as stated above, I have made the run from the shark river back thru WWB and had more than a few inches of water in the back..lets just say it was a learning experience.

that said, I wouldnt make any long distance run or fish the snotty stuff without a bilge pump and a plan.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great trip (wind and all....). Pretty sure I know the exact river you were fishing and if you made it there in a Gheenoe... you did alright!

I fished during those same days, running 70 or more miles each day... Here's a tip for anyone considering working that area duriing the many, many days when the wind is howling. You will need something a bit bigger than a micro (my old Maverick is 16' 10") and just run right at the wind in the interior until you find the shorelines that are sheltered from the wind on a windy day and you'll be okay. No, the run won't be much fun but once you're out of the wnd you'll find relatively clear water and actually be able to do some of the things you came to do...

I just spent the last two days there and we did well working the gulf coast shorelines when Whitewater was pretty much un-fishable (the strong east winds blew the water out and pretty much didn't let it come back in...). While everything else just wasn't possible the gulf coast on a strong east/ southeast wind is pretty much sheltered and very fishable. On a hard west wind the western sides of Whitewater and Oyster are sheltered... You just have to take what is available, depending on which way the winds are howling that day.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great report, and way to catch some quality fish in those conditions! 

Tidesright


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> Nice work! Way to stick it out in less than stellar conditions. I've really got to get down there some time in the not so distant future. Think it would be Gheenoe friendly water down there if its not too windy?



I frequently fish the flats outside of Flamingo as well as fish WWB in a 15/4 Gheenoe. There is a lot of great advise that has been given here. But you can have a great time and get places many can not. A push pole (I carry a 14' pole) gives you incredible access to many great spots. 

As noted pay attention to the wind forecasts (not that NWS is never off on their predictions) and have alternate plans based upon the wind conditions. Example, I will run north through WWB to the Shark and fish the outside and rivers/creeks north and south of the Shark. If the winds pick up I will return via Joe River which is very well protected. A bilge pump is essential for so small a skiff and a life saver when a boomer cruises overhead and dumps rain into your skiff as well as water from the chop. Regardless of the size of boat you are using that day, always have a plan and be prepared for any potential problems, especially deep in WWB.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Cool pics.nice fish I live in homestead during winter-early spring and I love Flamingo some of my ashes will end up there.I lost half of a huge snook to a shark this spring made me sick.LCW


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the great report and pics!


----------

